# Using Geese to .....



## craftnkids (Sep 6, 2009)

Protect your flock from hawks?
We went on a farm tour this weekend and the farmer was using a pair of geese in his pasture pen to keep hawks away.
Anyone hear of this, and does it work??
Sounds to easy to be true!
Angela


----------



## KSALguy (Feb 14, 2006)

nope not a valid plan, geese are not protectors, and they dont care if a hawk gets a chicken or duck, now if the geese had a batch of goslings then MAYBE they would be protective over the whole area but not likely, 

thats just a funny little thing people tell themself to validate haveing geese,


----------



## craftnkids (Sep 6, 2009)

I thought that was too good to be true! Dang- I really like the idea of geese, but not enough to justify them right now! Not unless they can do magical things to hawks!!


----------



## sunflower-n-ks (Aug 7, 2006)

When the hawk had one of my geese down and fighting it, the rest of the gaggle ran to the gate squacking while looking back. There were enough of them to stomp the hawk into the ground to save their buddy, but instead, they ran for their lives....... 

When I approached, the hawk took off (sat on the fence watching for a while) and I carried the goose back to the house. She was fine with only some surface wounds. Just very upset.

To give credit where it is due, the rest did save her. If they had not made the commotion and looked back out into the pasture, I probably would not have been aware of the problem to go out and get her.


----------



## pancho (Oct 23, 2006)

Geese will not protect chickens but they have very sharp eyes. They will see a hawk long before other birds will. Other birds learn to watch the geese and find shelter when they see the geese turn their heads a certain way.


----------



## LFRJ (Dec 1, 2006)

Our geese didn't bother to save our chickens from raven attacks last Spring. We had a real problem. Now, the geese were raising their own brood of ducklings which they 'thought were goslings' or something (another story), and likely the ducklings survived because they were adopted into the geese flock, but otherwise, we suffered a number of losses with no help from our gander. 

I agree with Pancho that _even I have learned_ to notice a head cock skyward to alert of ariel activity, including predators and 747's , but as for action, our rooster is a better at protecting his hens than our geese are. It's more of a "to each his own" situation.


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

Our geese do not protect our flock of chickens either; however, they do yell a warning if something strange is "on the ground" (animal or people). I really prefer guineas to run with our flock because they will actually kill copperheads. But then our black snakes keep the copperheads away.

All this being said, each type of animal on a small farm learns from the others. When our dogs run toward our goats (to attack a predator on other side of goats), our goats run "toward" the dogs. When a hawk flies overhead and our dogs start running and jumping at it, our chickens run to safety. When our geese start their loud talking, everything around is alerted that something new is around.


----------



## mommagoose_99 (Jan 25, 2005)

Geese are sissys!! They cannot even protect themselves. My eight geese get really quiet and tip toe up to my old goat for protection when ever there is trouble. Pretty much all geese are good for is comic relief.
Along those lines my 5 females have been sneaking around for about a week and this morning I found 15 eggs in a nest in the barn. They are majorly screwed up.
Linda


----------



## FoxyWench (Jan 22, 2010)

lol, i always tell people to think of geese like an alarm system...
they will see the threat, and make alot of noise...but when it comes down to it, most are all show no action lol.

however if you live geese dont let this deter you from having some, they are genrally easy keepers a great alarm system, a good big old boy will put on enough of a show to send annoying door to door and religion salesmen at bay and goose eggs are yummy. they are also magnificent weeders and just fun.

my grandfather used to have a single african...he was incredibly intimidating to anyone that came neer and gave the chickens more notice to scatter if the birds of prey were out...
he didnt like other geese though, he was hand raised and completly human bonded.


----------



## Firefly (Dec 7, 2005)

mommagoose_99 said:


> this morning I found 15 eggs in a nest in the barn.
> Linda


Eggs NOW? Wow! Could they hatch and raise them at this time of year? How old are they? My geese are 6 months old and I am so hoping they make babies next year! Love them goosies, sissies or not!


----------



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

pancho said:


> Geese will not protect chickens but they have very sharp eyes. They will see a hawk long before other birds will. Other birds learn to watch the geese and find shelter when they see the geese turn their heads a certain way.


That's probably their greatest benefit when it comes to predators. You can combine that with shelters scattered around the pasture.

Once I noticed a muscovy hen peering out from under a shelter at the sky. Sure enough there was an eagle soaring overhead.

Geese behavior changes throughout the season and just having them around encourages some predators to look elsewhere.


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

Geese alert and raise a commotion,that WILL get your attention.
My Geese do protect my (their) property. Nobody is getting out of a car, or walking up, but me!! Attack Geese, yes, they are!!! They alert at Coyotes, stray dogs, cats, the curious and strange waterfowel.


----------



## lilachill (Apr 2, 2006)

Firefly,
From everything I have read, geese are seasonal breeders. Of course, like everything else on the farm, there are exceptions. 
Last winter/spring was my first time with geese. I was suprised at how territorial my otherwise amiable Embden pair were. This year I am preparing, in advance, with a pen, away from the comings and goings of the barn so I don't end up with geese co-nesting in the goat pen with a determined hen and evicted, shivering goats; a goose badgered rooster and a family unwilling to help with barn chores because of hissing geese pooping everywhere in the barn. Hopefully I will give the early eggs to willing hens to set and have some natural setting and brooding from the geese.
BTW, love the geese in spite of their hissing and barnyard domination. 
Becasue my pair was unsuccessful at setting, I gave them 4 Buff goslings to raise. We will have goose for Christmas dinner and a breeding trio to add to the Embden pair.


----------

